
As I grow older I want things to be simpler… - r11t
http://mnmal.tumblr.com/post/411488722/as-i-grow-older-i-want-things-to-be-simpler
======
swernli
I've found myself feeling the same way too. Unless it's something I really
want to do on a computer or device that clearly wasn't designed to do that, my
expectation nowadays is that something should just work. Especially when I
(perhaps mistakenly) think I understand the problem well enough that I believe
it could be made to just work.

